# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  O meu reactor de Kalkwasser DIY

## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.
Como tinha muito material de sobras de outros DIYs resolvi fazer um novo reactor de kalk para mim já que o meu estava cheio de remendos
E como tenho todo o equipamento novo e este era o mais velho assim fico  com tudo novo. :SbSourire2:  

Tubo de PVC transparente 110mm com 50cm de altura.
Um bomba de 600L/h -S30

Penso com isto tudo vou ter mais autonomia ,assim vou colocar hidroxido de calcio de 15 em 15 dias.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Mais fotos.

----------


## Luis Nunes

Rogério,
   onde arranjas esses parafusos de plástico ?



Luis Nunes

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Luis.

-Eu comprei esses parafusos na *MITERA* ,mas há em outras lojas.

*MITERA*
R.da Junqueira 307-A 1300-338 Lisboa "fica em Belem"
TEL:213600000

*GF Gonçalves Ferreira ,LDA*
Rua dos Lusiadas ,50 1º - 1300-372 Lisboa " fica em Alcantra em frente a Junta de Freguesia"
TEL:213643121 
e-mail gf@ip.pt

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Rogério, 

a *GF* também tem esses parafusos? :Admirado:

----------


## Luis Nunes

Obrigado Rogério,
   A GF conheço bem ,pois foi lá que comprei todo o material de pvc para o aquário, mas nunca imaginei que tb tivessem parafusos.


Luis Nunes.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Boa noite Hugo e Luis.
Eu comprei estes parafusos M8 "100" na *MITERA*  porque na *GF* não tinham porcas de orelhas mas tem com porca normal.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Luis Nunes

ok, por acaso é mesmo com orelhas  :Big Grin:  que eu quero. Obrigado Mais uma vez Rogério.
Vou ver se segunda-feira dou com essa casa.


Luis Nunes.

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola Rogerio Miguel Gomes, gostei do teu reactor de kalk, mas como ainda sou novato na area deste hobby de aquariofilia marinha, gostaria de te fazer umas perguntas pois ainda não consigui entender como funciona este reactor mesmo com as fotos imagens.

l ) - porque é usado um material transparente e você o esquentou para fazer tipo uma bacia deve ser uma das primeira fotos e depois fez um furo e colou um pedaço de PVC qual a função desta pç neste formato?

2 ) - vejo bem na foto as conexões, a bomba 600 l / h mas tem umas mangueiras ou tubos brancos o que faz cada um?

3 ) - e guandu tudo montado me parece que a Bomba injeta água para o cilindro o reactor onde vai estar a mídia ou a kalk certo e esta mesma água vai ser sugada pela mesma Bomba e novamente injetada?? é isto que não esta a me entrar na Cabeça será que você teria um jeito melhor de me explicar talvez ate fazer um Esquema explicativo de como Circula tudo pelo Reactor.

Bom fico no aguardo de uma ajuda de todos que participam também.

Abraços e Parabéns pelos teus Projetos pois já tenho visto vários DIY de Você, continue com a sua Paciência de nos ajudar como sempre.

 :yb677:   :bompost:   :Palmas:   :SbOk:   :tutasla:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Bom dia Carlos.
Vou ver se consigo me explicar o funcionamento deste rector de Kalk.

-A bomba serve só para fazer o movimento dentro do reactor para não deixar que o hidroxido de cálcio acente no fundo.

-A peça transparente que eu moldei que parece uma "bacia" é para o fundo do reactor ,porque sendo o fundo direito podia deixar acentar o hidroxido de calcio nos cantos assim já não é possivel porque é concava.
E colei um bucado de PVC nela para ser mais facil de a agarrar porque a peça é concava.

-O tubo branco que sai no cimo ou "tampa" do reactor é o hidroxido de cálcio já diluido com a agua de osmose.
E o outro tubo que liga perto da entra da bomba e a agua que vem do deposito de agua de osmose.

-E fiz o reactor com uma falange como tampa ,porque assim não deixo espaços vazios dentro do mesmo ,assim não contem ar algum dentro dele.

-Antes de fazer este novo reactor de Kalk tive a estudar alguns de marca ,vi que alguns tinham um defeito ,que era ter uma bomba muito fraca e sendo assim não se podia colocar muito hidroxido de cálcio neles ,porque as bombas não tinham força suficiente para movimentar grandes quantidades de hidroxido dentro deles .
Assim quem os adquiria não podia colocar mais que meia duzia de colheres de hidroxido de cálcio ,teriam de mudar a bomba para uma mais potente para tal ,eram grandes mas não eram grande coisa.

-Eu fiz este novo Diy para mim porque o meu aquario evapora muita agua como 100L a 150L "semanalmente" por isso gasto cerca de 500g de hidroxido de cálcio e teria de colocar hidroxido no reactor 3 vezes por semana "5 a 6 colheres" ,assim com este novo posso colocar 250g que dá para 15dias ,penso ser já muito bom.

Carlos eu ajudo e ajudarei sempre os membros deste Forum ou outro que me solicitem .
Porque muitos colocam aqui os seus Diys mas não dizem onde comprar o material e como fazer.
Eu vi que era isto que faltava aqui no forum e tentei ajudar com os meus Diy mesmo pondo em causa uma grande amizade de algum tempo.
Estou nisto porque amo este hobby e porque este Forum é para ajudar e ser ajudado.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Rogério, mais umas perguntinhas:

- Como é que fazes os cortes redondos maiores? Serra de tico-tico? :Admirado:  
- Onde achas que de modo geral os materiais em PVC são mais baratos, na GF ou na Mitera?
- A GF eu conheço. Na Mitera também consegues comprar bocados de tubo mais pequenos ou tens de ficar com a peça toda?

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas




> -Eu fiz este novo Diy para mim porque o meu aquario evapora muita agua como 100L a 150L "semanalmente" por isso gasto cerca de 500g de hidroxido de cálcio e teria de colocar hidroxido no reactor 3 vezes por semana "5 a 6 colheres" ,assim com este novo posso colocar 250g que dá para 15dias ,penso ser já muito bom.


Rogério, ao colocares 250g de uma só vez vais fazer com que nas primeiras adições de água no sistema haja uma maior concentração de kalkwasser que nas posteriores, ou não? 
Não vai haver assim uma variação quinzenal de KH, Ca e pH?
Pergunto isto porque eu coloco kalk dentro do reactor 3x por semana, o que dá um bocado de trabalho e se não houver alterações dos parâmetros também vou passar a fazer dessa forma. 
Como é que os restantes membros do forum fazem? Vá lá, contem lá a vossa metodologia!

----------


## Julio Macieira

Rogério

Fiquei baralhado agora  :Admirado:  

_



			
				-Eu fiz este novo Diy para mim porque o meu aquario evapora muita agua como 100L a 150L "semanalmente" por isso gasto cerca de 500g de hidroxido de cálcio e teria de colocar hidroxido no reactor 3 vezes por semana "5 a 6 colheres" ,assim com este novo posso colocar 250g que dá para 15dias ,penso ser já muito bom.
			
		

_

Sabendo que a capacidade de saturação de agua de osmose (porque a agua normal ainda é menos) é na base das 1gr a 1,5gr por litro. Esse aquario precisava de ter 500 litros de avaporação semanais  :JmdEffraye:  

Será que estou equivocado ? Ou essa agua não esta a sair tão cristalina como o que deveria?


Carlos

Coloque o que colocares, assim que a agua saturar de kalk, não ha mais dissolução. O kalk vai assentar sobre o fundo do reactor.

Eu coloco 150 a 200 gramas e dá para masi de 15 dias aproximadamente. Noto tambem que quando o reactor tem pouco pó, este fica muito na coluna e a agua fica esbranquiçada. Nessa altura volto a carregar o reactor.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas




> Coloque o que colocares, assim que a agua saturar de kalk, não ha mais dissolução. O kalk vai assentar sobre o fundo do reactor.


Julio, colocando essa quantidade toda de kalk a bomba de circulação não faz com que haja muito kalk em suspensão dentro do reactor que depois entrará para o sistema sem estar dissolvido?

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Hugo.
-Sim ,eu fiz os cortes aredondados maiores com a serra tique tique.
Eu quando tive na* GF* eles tinham mais retalhos que a *MITERA* o preço é feito ao Kg ,como deverias saber as chapas de PVC são vendidas ao Kg.
Se fores a *GF*"loja" e pedir um bocado de chapa de PVC ,eles telefonam para a oficina para saber se há e perguntam se tens alguns trabalhos para fazer "pequenos" eles cobram por pequenos trabalhos 4,5€.
E tubos também há la de varios tamanhos.
Estas casas não gostam muito de vender a retalho ,mas como fazem alguns trabalhos para fora ,sobra sempre bocados de tudo ,assim uma como a outra tem quase sempre.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Carlos.
-Tens que ver que o reactor já não é igual aos outros é mais largo "tubo de 110mm" só ai dá para colocar mais hidroxido de cálcio.
Fui mesmo por essa razão que o fiz mais largo ,mas como tudo que faço tem que ser testado.
Eu estou a testa-lo no momento com esse objectivo.

Amigo Juca.
Eu já sabia que a minha resposta ia dar algumas perguntas. :Coradoeolhos:  

Mas vou ver se me faço entender.
Eu tive a ver alguns reactores de marca ,e deparei com uns finos ,largos ,altos e outros largos e altos.
Isto tudo tem haver com a sua capacidade de diluir o kalk ou para aquarios de quantos litros.
Tu deves saber isto tudo ,mas eu deparei-me com uma marca que tinha um reactor grande e largo mas só levava meia duzia de colheres.
Algo esta errado aqui se levava mais agua dentro dele podia então levar mais colheres e não era o caso.
Fui ver qual era o erro ,o erro era muito alto para uma bomba de 300L/h ao colocares muito hidroxido a bomba empapava.
Eu penso se conjugar-mos as 2 coisas teremos um reactor que pode levar mais gramas de hidroxido.

Em relação a essa formula que falas eu não sei nada ,a minha é a do Marco Madeira que é uma colher de chá para 5 litros ,foi sempre como eu me regulei.
Em relação ao meu reactor de Kalk a agua sai tão cristalina como a agua do aquario.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiro Rogério  :HaEbouriffe:  

A altura ou diametro do reactor não é a questão. Mais litro ou menos litro, o raciocinio é sempre o mesmo.

Um litro de agua de osmose satura com 1,5 gr de kalk. 10 litros saturam 15 gr de kalk, e 100 litros saturam com 150 gr de kalk e assim sucessivamente. 

Todo o que for colocado a mais vai ficar no fundo do reactor, até que entre nova agua e volte a dissolver-se até voltar a saturar.

Só ha maneira de aumentar a concentração de kalkwasser em prejuizo (se é que é prejuizo) do Ph. Adicionando vinagre ao no reactor.

É normal que se se adicionar kalk em excesso dentro do reactor esse excesso fique no fundo e venha a dar problemas com o funcionamento da bomba de recirculação. Mas isso depende tambem muito do tipo de reactor de cada um. 

Posso dizer-te que o meu Reator de Kalkwasser Deltec KM 500S tem uma capacidade de 10L e se lhe introduzir 500gr de kalk não tem problema nenhum e funciona 24 horas dia.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Ja agora podias dizer qual a potencia e caracteristicas da bomba eletrica desse reactor juca?
abraços

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi amigo Juca.
Estás a chegar onde eu queria.  :SbOk:  

Podemos colocar mais hidroxido nos reactores de Kalk?
-Eu penso que sim dependendo das dimensões do mesmo e da bomba.
O teu reactor da Deltec por exemplo se fosse mais fino e pequeno já não poderias colocar 500gr nele ou não era.
O que eu queria dizer era que podia fazer um reactor de Kalk com mais autonomia ,deixando de o alimentar 3 vezes por semana ,esse é o meu objectivo.

Em relação aos litros de agua e o hidroxido ,está mais ou menos como o Marco Madeira diz.
-O meu aquario evapora 100 a 150 litros por semana "Primavera ,Verão" ,por essas contas eu gastava 150gr a 225gr por semana e isso ia dar mais de 500gr por mês.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola Rogerio Miguel Gomes tudo bem ai com todos? 
Bem gostaria de fazer umas perguntas. 

1) - É possivel montar um reactor mas com uma Bomba de 2000 lts/horas, mas com as medidas do seu reactor? ou um pouco maior o Diametro do tubo, digo isto pois tenho uma bomba de 2000 lts parada e talvez o tubo 110 mm so consigo aqui de 150 mm.

2) - E porque voce não montou em Acrilico e sim em PVC ?

3) - Sera que se poderia Montar um Reactor devez em Tubo, se Montar em Secção Quadrada 15 x 15 cm, oque voce acha ? devez Tudo 150 mm em Quadrado 15 x 15 cm ? Qual Problema poderia ocorrer na Secção Quadrada ?

Bem Amigo Rogerio seria isto pelo momento.

Abraços a todos Participantes  :SbOk:   :yb677:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire24:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Boa noite Carlos.

Penso que uma bomba de 2000L/h seria muito ,mas pode se exprimentar.
Se usares o tubo de 150mm pode ser que dê essa bomba ,porque será mais largo o tubo.

Eu montei tudo em PVC ,mas podes fazer em Acrilico também fica bem.

Sim ,também podes fazer um reactor 50cm*15cm*15cm mas assim essa bomba já era demasiado forte.
Deixo-te aqui um link da marca AQUAMEDIC que tem um desses reactores ,mas com uma bomba de 1000L/h.

_link:http://www.aqua-medic.com/products/p...alciumreactors



Boa sorte
Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Jose Miranda

Boas 
à uma coisa que me faz confusão... Um reaktor para 15 dias???? - 
É do conhecimento geral que o problema do kal é que ao fim de algum tempo perde as suas propriedades (deteriozação por contacto com o ar e outros), isto independentemente se a bomba de mistura é ou nao mais potente .
Alem disso como o julio disse a agua tem uma capacidade de absorver x kal e a partir dai não serve de muito despejar toneladas do produto porque ele não sera aproveitado.
Pensso que a resolução optima do problema passa (como fizeram as marcas) por um aumento da capacidade do reaktor.
- Um reaktor com capacidade para 10 litros de agua , mesmo com uma bomba Hyndor com a potencia de 300 l/hora resolve perfeitamente o problema  ( a bomba mais potente a meu ver só serve para gastar mais energia...).
Se a camara de reaçao do reaktor tiver capacidade para 5 litros (Total 10L) a bomba de 300l tem potencia para resolver o problema de mistura perfeitamente.
Voltando a repetir penço que neste caso mais potencia é realmente resolvido com o aumento da capacidade de liquido do reaktor, não pelo aumento da potencia da bomba.


Jose Miranda :SbSourire:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi José.
Confusão ,onde? :Admirado:  
Tens o testemunho do Juca ,que diz que coloca hidroxido no seu reactor de KALK que dá para mais ou menos 15dias ,não é o 1º a falar disso.
Tenho conhecimento que já são varios os membros a fazer o mesmo que o Juca ,por isso penso estar a fazer bem.
O meu reactor não entra em conctacto com ar algum ,pode se ver pelas imagens e tem uma bomba mais potente porque eu a quis colocar por achar melhor.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Jose Miranda

Ok Rogerio
O problema é apenas um, sera que esse kalk ao fim de 15 dias ainda teras as propriedades a 100%?????
E quanto a alguns membros o fazerem isso a mim não me diz nada, eles até podiam pôr para um mês, tem é que me provar que funciona.
Já ouve alguem que utilizou soda caustica para lavar equipamentos do aqua e não é por isso que eu vou fazer o mesmo, apesar dele dizer que limpa muito bem....
Primeiro vão ter que me provar  sem duvidas que funciona.
Até lá permite-me a ser céptico quanto a essa questão....
Quanto a bomba se queres colocar uma com mais potencia claro que tens todo direito em a colocares, apenas a potencia do reacktor é em litros, não em bombas.
A bomba apenas serve para misturar e uma de 300 litro da perfeitamente.
Obviamente que tu podes usar a bomba que quiseres....

Jose Miranda :SbSourire:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Jose Miranda




> O problema é apenas um, sera que esse kalk ao fim de 15 dias ainda teras as propriedades a 100%?????


Eu diria que sim.

O reactor trabalha numa camara herméticamente fechada sem hipotese de contacto com ar e o kalk não tem possibilidade de se deteriorar dentro dele.

O unico problema passa pela composição do kalk. Não encontramos kalk com um nivel de pureza de 100%, logo é normal que no fundo do reactor virmos a encontrar deposito de impurezas. Por isso o ser recomendado pelos fabricantes a lavagem do reactor todos os mêses.

Termos um reactor onde fosse necessário regularmente adicionar kalk seria um contra-senso. É precisamente esta a grande vantagem do reactor, alem de conseguirmos (não expondo ao ar o produto) manter as suas propriedades por mais tempo.





> Quanto a bomba se queres colocar uma com mais potencia claro que tens todo direito em a colocares, apenas a potencia do reacktor é em litros, não em bombas.
> A bomba apenas serve para misturar e uma de 300 litro da perfeitamente.


Concordo perfeitamente com a opinião. Aliás parece-me que a maioria das construções destes reactores, em especial dos DIY, estão a utilizar bombas demasiado potentes (pelo menos para as dimensões dos reactores em questão)

Podemos observar na foto em baixo, que o pó dissolvido está bem acima do recomendado, fazendo com que o pó não diluido entre no aquario.

Consigo desta maneira entender as quantidades despropositadas de kalk que se estão a utilizar.





Talves deste modo se explique porque marcas conceitoadas gastam dinheiro em desenvolvimentos e estudos.

No meu caso o kalk é movimentado muito suavemente por um motor, que está ligado a um transformador (se não estou em erro de 12V ou ainda menos) tipo o dos telemoveis.

Assim sendo o kalk não tem possibilidade nenhuma de subir no reactor de modo a cair no aquario, a não ser mesmo agua cristalina.

Segundo a própria Deltec, este reactor tem uma capacidade de produção de 10L/hora.

Ora estamos a falar numa capacidade máxima de 100 gr de kalk em 10 horas. Ou seja 500gr em 100 horas (+ ou - 4 dias).

No meu caso tenho um consumo de + - 10 litros por dia.

Mas...eu uso um reactor sobredimensinado para o meu aquario propositadamente.

----------


## Jose Miranda

Boas 
Pois é caro Julio o problema é que muitos de nós (Eu inclusive) temos pequenos Reacktores DIY e que na minha opinião nao devem levar mais que Kalk para uma semana.
E uma das razões que eu aponto é o tamanho das camaras de reacção (muito pequenas) para 15 dias.
Se os reatores de Kalk de marca dão para 15 dias é uma questão a ponderar, mas possivelmente isso deve-se as camaras de reaçao serem muito maiores....
Eu as informações que tenho acerca de Reacktores de marca com a mesma capacidade que os nossos DIY, as marcas tambem aconcelham a renovar-se o kalk semanalmente.

Jose Miranda :SbSourire:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Segundo os intendidos da deltec aki esta texto

"Soluções ltd do aquário do D-d.  Instruções operando-se para os misturadores do hydroxide do cálcio da série de Deltec quilômetro que incorporam instruções para o alto de Deltec Aquastat acima das unidades.  87008 -  Misturador KM500T de Kalkwasser - apropriado para sistemas até os lts 1575 (350 galões).  87009 -  Misturador KM500ST de Kalkwasser - apropriado para sistemas até 6750 lts (1500 galões).  87010 -  Misturador KM800T de Kalkwasser - apropriado para sistemas acima de 1500 galões (doses 300lts (67 gallons)/day).  Os felicitações em sua decisão para compra um misturador ou um Aquastat do hydroxide do cálcio de Deltec top-Up a unidade.  Kalkwasser.  Kalkwasser, (limewater saturated), é um dos métodos os mais velhos e o mais extensamente estabelecidos de adicionar o cálcio ao aquário do recife introduzido primeiramente por Peter Wilkinson um aquarist suíço.  Kalkwasser é feito dissolvendo o pó do hydroxide do cálcio em freshwater para produzir uma solução saturated fortemente alcalina que contenha íons livres do cálcio e do hydroxide.  A solução entretanto é altamente reactive com CO2 no ar e deve ser produzida e armazenado em circunstâncias herméticas para impedir uma reação que dá forma ao carbonato insoluble do cálcio.  A reação com CO2 reduz significativamente os íons livres do cálcio de 900mg/l na solução fresca em pH 12,4 a 5-6mg/l em pH 10.  Além a adicionar o cálcio, Kalkwasser tem também o benefício de adicionar os íons do hydroxide, que reagem para neutralizar ácidos orgânicos no aquário que de outra maneira esgotaria a capacidade de buffering do sistema.  Ajuda também aos phosphates do precipitate da água, que abastecem algas crescimento do incômodo e inibem o calcification de corais stony e opõem a tendência natural dentro do aquário para pH. de queda Kalkwasser não contêm nenhum outro íon que causaria de outra maneira um desequilíbrio no chemistry da água.  Todos os misturadores de Deltec Kalkwasser são fornecidos com o 500g do pó do hydroxide do cálcio de RowaKalk.  Deltec recomenda este produto enquanto se dissolve fàcilmente dentro do misturador e se tem um purity elevado de 98,9%.  Equipamento Adicional.  Para que o misturador de Kalkwasser para o operar corretamente é necessário além para fornecer;  1. - um método de monitorar e de substituir a perda evaporativa dentro do tanque;  2. - uma fonte da pressão inferior freshwater de uma bomba, de um RO ou de uma alimentação de gravidade;  ' 3 ' - uma válvula non do retorno para alguns tipos de instalação.  Perda Evaporativa Controlando.  A perda da água do sistema do aquário pela evaporação é da água fresca somente que aumenta o salinity dentro do aquário que esta é reabastecida normalmente usando um interruptor e um controlador de flutuador tal como o tipo A de Deltec Aquastat, (artigo número 90100), mostrado no diagrama overleaf.  Enquanto o interruptor de flutuador se levanta e se cai comuta o controlador sobre e fora, que controla por sua vez uma bomba ou um solenóide para cobrir acima da água perdida.  Operação e instalação da unidade de Deltec Aquastat.  A unidade de Aquastat é um sistema simples, que deva ser operado como segue.  Prenda firmemente o sensor nivelado na borda ou nas barras apoiando do depósito ou do tanque usando o suporte ajustável fornecido de modo que o flutuador seja posicionado apenas fora da água.  (unidade autônoma de A Aquastat é também disponível, o tipo P - artigo número 90100).  Plug a barra de controller/plug dentro à fonte dos canos principais e comute-a sobre usando o interruptor de balancim (artigo 7).  A barra do plugue é cabida com os dois conduzidos (artigo 5).  O diodo emissor de luz verde indica que o poder é sobre ao controlador e o diodo emissor de luz amarelo se aproxima quando o soquete na barra do plugue está vivo, isto é quando há uma demanda para a água.  Porque o interruptor de flutuador é ajustado atualmente fora da água a barra do plugue terá ambos conduzido iluminado.  Deslize a seção do flutuador abaixo o tubo principal da sustentação, immersing o flutuador até que o diodo emissor de luz amarelo se apague apenas.  Isto é posicionado agora no ponto ajustado superior.  Enquanto a água é perdida no tanque ou no depósito, o flutuador no sensor nivelado deixa cair até que alcance o ponto ajustado mais baixo.  Nesta posição o ímã dentro do flutuador opera um jogo dos contatos, que energize o controlador para fornecer uma fonte viva no soquete do plugue.  O remains do controlador vivo até que o nível de água retorne a seu ponto ajustado superior em tal caso a fonte de alimentação é cortado fora.  Opções para a fonte de água fresca.  A água pode ser fornecida ao misturador de Kalkwasser no controle numeroso das maneiras entretanto que a maioria serão uma variação do bombeado, da gravidade ou do solenóide do canos principais ou unidade do RO.  1.  Bombe Alto Acima:  O diagrama mostra overleaf uma fonte freshwater convencional de um reservatório situated ao lado do depósito ou do tanque.  O volume do reservatório deve ser escolhido tais que é permite um número razoável dos dias entre reencher.  Instale uma bomba apropriada no reservatório da água fresca e conecte a tomada, através dos redutores, a um comprimento de pequeno-furam a tubulação que alcançará ao misturador de Kalkwasser.  Como a taxa de fluxo que é requerida para o misturador de Kalkwasser é baixa, é recomendada que um sistema do desvio está construído após a tomada da bomba de modo que alguma da água seja retornada ao reservatório que abaixa assim a pressão em todas as conexões da mangueira e que reduz a probabilidade de uma bomba grande que funde fora de uma das tubulações.  O desvio pode simplesmente ser construído de um conector de T, de um comprimento da mangueira e de uma torneira pequena, (artigo 12).  Nota Importante:  Se o nível de água do reservatório se esperar cair abaixo do nível da suficiência no misturador de Kalkwasser recomenda-se que uma válvula de non-return deve ser cabida após a bomba e o desvio para impedir para trás extrair com sifão.  2.  Alto Da Gravidade Acima:  É possível alimentar o misturador de Kalkwasser pela gravidade de um reservatório cabido acima do nível da entrada do misturador.  Se esta opção for utilizada é importante que uma válvula de solenóide da qualidade boa, ou duas válvulas cabidas em série, estão usadas impedir o overdosing da mistura de Kalkwasser  devido à falha.  A mangueira da válvula de solenóide pode ser conectada diretamente à torneira da entrada no misturador de Kalkwasser.  3.  Alto acima diretamente de uma unidade do RO:.   devido ao potencial para o solenóide, a falha e o flooding subseqüente do aquário e do quarto com uma fonte infinita da água que fresca nós escolhemos cobrir em detalhe este tipo de instalação em um segundo diagrama.  Anote que isto é para a informação somente e nós recomendamos fortemente que um profissional deve realizar este tipo de trabalho.  Ao alimentar diretamente de uma unidade do RO, o volume da água fresca que está produzida geralmente está no excesso da taxa do gotejamento requerida para o misturador de Kalkwasser e conseqüentemente um sistema do desvio deve ser construído para funcionar fora da água adicional.  Este é simplesmente um acoplamento de T com um comprimento mais adicional da mangueira e de uma válvula ou de uma torneira de fluxo na extremidade.  Quando a unidade do RO é energizada, toda a água adicional funcionará com o desvio onde pode ser emitida ao desperdício ou ser coletada para umas mudanças mais atrasadas da água.  O volume da água que uma unidade do RO da fonte dos canos principais pode produzir é infinito e conseqüentemente potencial desastroso ao aquário.  Nós conseqüentemente recomendaríamos sempre que há ao menos a segurança três cortada fora dos dispositivos que se operam no sistema.  Estes são:-  1. -  O interruptor de flutuador e o Aquastat próprio.  2. -  Uma válvula de solenóide preliminar e secundária operou-se em série.  É possível para um falhar ou ser contaminado com o grão.  3. -  Uso de um temporizador do soquete antes do interruptor de flutuador.  Isto é descrito abaixo e considerado essencial para instalações da alimentação de canos principais.  É também muito importante caber um artigo ' J ' da válvula de non-return, porque o hydroxide do cálcio atacará a membrana do RO se extrair com sifão para trás.  Se a pressão local dos canos principais for baixa então uma bomba de impulsionador pode ser fornecida por sua tomada do D-d.  Isto deve também wired no controlador nivelado de modo que forneça somente a água na demanda.  O D-d fornece também uma escala dos solenóides de alta pressão e das válvulas non do retorno.  Porque uma alternativa ele é possível para compra um interruptor de flutuador separado para a maioria de unidades do RO, que podem ser usadas controlar independentemente acima superior do reservatório na opção ' 1 ' acima.  Nesta maneira como o reservatório transborda fora do sistema do aquário para desperdiçar o potencial para a adição infinita da água fresca é removido tão por muito tempo.  A instalação e a operação geral do misturador de Kalkwasser o misturador de Kalkwasser podem ser internas ou exteriores do depósito ou estadas posicionado dentro do reservatório freshwater tão por muito tempo quanto a distância da tomada ' F ' ao ponto da introdução ao sistema não é demasiado distante.  Encha o corpo 3/4 completamente com água e com cuidado a colher de R.O. no pó, agitando manualmente com cada adição até que haja 1/2 um a polegada de pó undissolved no fundo.  Mais pó pode ser adicionado mais tarde se requerido após a solução cancelou.  Ponha a tampa do agitador, o motor e a haste do agitador em posição acoplando o bosque na tampa com o alto do corpo do agitador.  Posicione a unidade e plug o transformador nos canos principais, a haste deve agora girar.  Deixe o corredor do misturador até que o alto da solução comece ao espaço livre.  Isto impede que o hydroxide undissolved do cálcio entre no aquário.  Importante:  1. -  Cuidado deve ser tomado não à respiração na poeira fina de hydroxide do cálcio e também com a solução recentemente misturada porque é cáustico e dissolverá a roupa ou artigos similares.  Se você prolongar o contato com sua pele ou começar alguns em seus olhos nivelados bem com as quantidades copious da água fresca.  2. -  O transformador fornecido é cabido com uma saída variável.  Esta é fábrica ajustada e não deve ser operada acima de 7.5V.  Conecte o tubo de fonte da água fresca à torneira ' D ' do controle da entrada que deve ser closed.  Levante falsa o sensor nivelado até que uma fonte de água fresca esteja disponível na torneira da entrada e abra a válvula com cuidado para permitir que o nível de água levante-se lentamente dentro do misturador.  Uma vez que os começos da solução à saída do bocal ' F ' ajustam a torneira até que o fluxo estiver reduzido a um gotejamento lento, que deva inscrever o tanque em uma posição do fluxo forte para permitir a dispersão rápida.  É possível estender a tomada com um comprimento apropriado do cuidado da mangueira entretanto deve ser feito exame que a mangueira funciona para baixo para impedir que a solução esteja e ser exposto ao CO2 entre adições.  É muito importante que Kalkwasser fresco é gota adicionada sábia como uma taxa de fluxo demasiado elevada pode causar uma concentração localizada do cálcio, que, se altamente bastante, possa deixar cair o cálcio fora da solução.  As taxas de fluxo elevadas podem também levantar o pH demasiado rapidamente dentro do aquário.  O sensor nivelado pode agora ser retornado a sua posição correta em que o ponto, se ajustado corretamente acima inicialmente, a fonte de água fresca deve comutar fora e os gotejamentos do misturador de Kalkwasser pararão.  O agitador de Kalkwasser deve agitar a solução continuamente 24-7 entretanto que é possível experimentar com as adições de Kalkwasser fora do photoperiod do aquário, isto é na noite, para reduzir a gota no pH que ocorre naturalmente quando a fotossíntese para.  Isto é conseguido instalando um temporizador na fonte antes do controlador nivelado.  O temporizador pode também agir enquanto um apoio de segurança se a falha do interruptor ou do controlador de flutuador e estiver recomendada conseqüentemente.  Usar o temporizador nesta maneira é necessário a primeiramente determina o tempo que o misturador faz exame para reabastecer a perda de um período de 24 horas.  Para medir este tempo total, instale um temporizador convencional no soquete comutado no controlador e ajuste-o à meia-noite.  Funcione o sistema por 24 horas com o alto acima do sistema que funciona normalmente.  Porque o soquete comutado se torna somente vivo quando há uma demanda para a água, o temporizador contará somente round durante este período, conseqüentemente após 24 horas é uma coisa fàcil de ler fora do número das horas após a meia-noite que o temporizador se operou.  Com esta informação, remova o temporizador do soquete comutado e plug o dentro antes de o controlador nivelado.  O temporizador pode agora ser ajustado apenas mais por muito tempo do que o momento requerido para o alto cheio acima.  Se o controlador nivelado falhar agora, o temporizador acalmará o interruptor fora da fonte de água fresca e o aquário não será inundado com o Kalkwasser.  Esteja ciente que seu tempo da suficiência pode variar seasonally com taxa da evaporação.  Se Kalkwasser for administrado conjuntamente com um reator do cálcio ou um refrigerador evaporativo você deve ter cuidado não ao overdose enquanto o cálcio pode deixar cair fora da solução no tanque se sua concentração começar demasiado elevada.  Para aliviar este problema recomenda-se que você cría um desvio mais adicional de modo que a água fresca possa ser adicionada ao depósito junto com o Kalkwasser.  O uso de Kalkwasser com um sistema do forro deve ser realizado com cuidado grande enquanto a cama da areia pode começar solidify  devido à formação da calcite se o nível do cálcio começar demasiado elevado.  Isto renderá o forro inoperante.  Porque a solução saturated dentro do misturador começa velha o pH cairá  devido à reação com CO2 dissolvido da água da fonte.  Para esta razão recomenda-se que o misturador está limpado completamente para fora cada 2 semanas ou quando o efeito elevating no pH dentro do tanque é visto sempre para diminuir.  Para esta razão é melhor fazer adições pequenas regulares do hydroxide do cálcio pulverizar melhor que faz um grupo grande inicial.  Faça exame do tempo whilst reenchendo remover todo o carbonato do cálcio deposita e asseguram-se de que  os furos de respiradouro e o bocal de tomada estejam desobstruídos.  Os reservatórios da água fresca devem ser limpados do tempo à hora de impedir acima a configuração bacteriana.  Para uma informação mais adicional nisto ou em alguma de nossa outra escala de produto contate-nos por favor sobre:"

http://www.deltecaquariumsolutions.com/kalkstir_1.php
abraços

----------


## Jose Miranda

Boas 
O texto da Deltec que o Marcos nos apresenta é realmente semelhante ao que eu tinha tido acesso (tambem da Deltec) só que este está traduzido e o que eu tinha lido era em ingles.
E nos dois fiquei com a opinião que realmente era melhor dosear o kalk em pequenas doses que em grandes doses.
E seguindo o "bom censo comum" e até que me provem o contrario, penço que o doseamento semanal é o mais correcto...
Mas  pessoal quando se chegar a conclusão que da para só pôr kalk de 15 em 15 dias, ó de mês a mês   :SbSourire2:   avisem que sou sincero prefiro esse sistema, do que andar todas as semanas a pôr kalk (que é o meu sistema actual  - semanal).

Jose Miranda :SbSourire:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Apenas posso comentar  :Admirado:  

O meu aquario é de 765L brutos mais sump de 200 (aproximadamente).
Mesmo que contasse com tuda a litragem em bruto seriam 1000L aproximadamente. O meu reactor de kalk está recomendado pela Deltec para aquarios de 5000L.

Tenho 10 litros de evaporação diária. O reactor está "estudado" para 10 litros de reposição hora.

A Deltec recomenda o vazamento e lavagem do reactor todos os 15 dias. Eu faço-o todos os mês.

Acerca de outros, sejam DIY, sejam de marca, não faço ideia. 
Este meu, penso ser bem "folgado" para todo o meu raciocinio.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Companheiros.

Na minha opinião a mistura de kalk não deverá ultrapassar 1 semana, todo este tempo faz com que o hidroxido de calcio perca as suas qualidades independentemente se o reactor tenha uma pequena bolsa de ar ou não.

Os Reactores DIY com cerca de 90mmx70cm que habitualmente vemos tem na tampa uma pequena bolsa de ar que pouco interfere com a reacção do hidroxido de calcio, qualquer molecula de Co2 que existe é rapidamente eliminada desaparecendo por completo a sua existencia, temos portanto que nos lembrar de um factor fundamental... para que serve ter um reactor completamente estanque se a agua que colocamos no seu interior se encontra num deposito em contacto com o ar?!? apenas desta forma podemos baixar ou subir o nivel de agua do deposito a menos que se tenha uma ligação directa da osmose ao reactor... e mesmo assim à sempre algum Co2 presente por mais insignificante que seja.

Apenas por este simples facto afirmo que uma mistura de de kalk com mais de uma semana concerteza irá perder algumas propriadades primárias... façam o teste por vós proprios... tirem uma amostra de façam o teste de pH no dia 1 e outro no dia 7 para que possam verificar que o reactor funciona bem ou não.

Em relação à bomba de mistura, esta deverá ser de acordo com o volume de agua da camara, para mim 300 lt/h servem perfeitamente evitando desta forma o levantamente de pó que por sua vez irá sair para o aquario e sem gastos energeticos desnecessários.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Boa tarde Sr. :Cool:  

Pois na minha opinião acho o contrario ,mistura de kalk poderá ultrapassar 1 semana ,o hidroxido de cálcio não perde as suas qualidades.
Tu falas assim porque o teu DIY só dá mesmo para 4 ou 5 dias.

Mas agora também usas agua de osmose ,não era agua da torneira???
Já li varias marcas de hidroxido de cálcio ,nenhuma diz isso que estas para ai a falar ,não passa de uma teoria tua.
Há varias marcas de reactores de Kalk que tem capacidades maiores que a do Juca ,então eles é que estão errados ,os engenheiros deles são burros ,só pode.
Em questão da bomba eu comprei varias bombas para ver qual era a melhor para aquele reactor ,começando por uma de 600L/h=S30 ainda tenho a S20 e S10 para ver como se comporta o reactor.
Se não chegar ao meu objectivo que é 250g de hidroxido ,já tenho material para fazer outro reactor este com maior capacidade de litragem ,porque estou a fazer algo de novo para mim e não a copiar.

-Deixo aqui um pedido aos membros que usam reactores de KALK e que coloquem hidroxido de cálcio que dê para mais de 1 semana ,para falarem dos seus resultados com esse método.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Boa tarde Sr. 
> 
> Tu falas assim porque o teu DIY só dá mesmo para 4 ou 5 dias.


_Caro membro, visto não compreender as regras basicas de colcação de posts e de respeito entre membros vou falar no mesmo nivel para que finalmente possa ser bem interpretado._

Bom começo... acusações pessoais... bem... já que dizes isso todos os kits que vendes-te tem o mesmo problema... será que chegas-te a essa conclusão e resolves-te fazer um novo?! Se o meu reactor não presta os dos teus kits também não, ou também vais colocar papeis fotografados como fizes-te à algum tempo para provares coisas sem nexo?! Podes também gritar e berrar... dizeres ao pessoal a cor das minhas cuecas... nada disso mais me interessa... já agora para que não me passes à frente, hoje uso uns boxers verdes. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  




> Mas agora também usas agua de osmose ,não era agua da torneira???
> ...isso que estas para ai a falar ,não passa de uma teoria tua...


Pois... é isso, tens razão, não vale a pena... não respeitas ninguem.

É a segunda vez que volto a mencionar uma regra básica na colocação de posts... tenta moderar o teu temperamento e não estragues os teus proprios posts.

Um forte e musculado abraço amigo Rogério

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Seguindo a ordem de ideias e a proporcionalidade entre capacidade da camâra de reacção e quantidade de Hidróxio de Cálcio, poderiamos então ter um reactor de Kalc com capacidade de 20 litros onde se poderia pôr mais de 500 gr de Hidróxio de Cálcio o que daria para mais de um  mês por exemplo.

Na minha opinião acho que a  mistura iria perder qualidades durante um tão grande periodo de tempo.

----------


## Jose Miranda

Boas
Caro carlos eu penço que o tamanho da camara aumenta a capacidade do reaktor em misturar e dosear kalk atravez da agua de reposição, não o tempo de duração do hidroxido.
Mas se fôr possivel ter kalk para mais que uma semana sem perdas de propriedades (coisa ainda não provada a meu ver) entao sim penço que isso passara pelo aumento das camaras de reaçao e nunca por outra coisa (aumento de potencia da bomba, colocar Kalk á bruta la para dentro; etc). 
Alias se eu colocasse 100 gramas de kalk no meu Reaktor eu não estaria a dosear hidroxido, mas sim a fazer cimento.
Quanto aquela rixa trés topicos abaixo peço um pouco de calma, isto é apenas uma troca saudavel de ideias, ninguem esta totalmente certo e ninguem esta totalmente errado, todos damos a nossa opinião e muitas vezes é assim que nascem as boas ideias, um conjunto de opiniões ajudam a amadurecer o raciocinio principal.
Rogerio (e isto não é um ataque pessoal) mas tem calma, dou-te os parabens pelo teu esforço pessoal sempre que o mereceres, mas podes crér que tambem te criticarei sempre que não concordar contigo e mais, espero que faças o mesmo quando não estiveres de acordo comigo.
Agora peço calma é desnecessario ofenças pessoais...
Quanto aos engenheiros das marcas que falas, tu conheces algum???
Ja leste algum manual de um Kalk de marca ( eu ja e como ja disse fiquei com a ideia que eles aconselham doseamento semanal - doseamentos pequenos).
E volto a repetir a capacidade dum reaktor é em litros (capacidade de dosear Kalk mist. com agua da reposiçao num determinado periodo de tempo) não é de forma nenhuma em função da duração do kalk.

Jose Miranda  :SbSourire:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

pessoal
de tudo que se tem falado só posso responder por experiencia propria,pois não tenho nada que o justifique a não ser isso

mas a uns tempos atras comprei um reactor de kalk diy (Big) tem 180mm de diametro por 700mm de altura com uma bomba de 300 litros
que se pode ver aqui http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=3548

se repararem bem veêm ainda muito pò por dissolver no fundo,pela seguinte razão,meti 1 kilo de kalk no reactor e já está a um mês sem adicionar mais algum kalk

agora é o seguinte se ele perde propriadades,sinceramente não sei :yb665:  só uso o reactor de kalk para me subir o PH

como podem ver uso uma sonda de PH com um controlador da IKS que me liga a bomba doseadora sempre que o PH desce abaixo de 8.00,desligando quando o PH chega aos 8.15,tenho reparado que gasta nessa tarefa +/- uns 15 litros diarios, isso a olhometro

agora se o kalk perde ou não propriadades :Admirado:  não sei  :Coradoeolhos:   só posso dizer que é assim que faço

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Ola Rogerio
Eu tenho um reactor de kalk com tubo de 16 e altura de 50 e nao sei quanto pesa o kalk que la meto dentro mas roda as 6/7 colheres e ele me da bem para 2 semanas.
Abraços

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Mas não seria simples tirarem as dúvidas fazendo um teste de CA, passadas umas semanas ou mesmo um mês? :Admirado:  


Eu tenho um bidon que usava para repor o kalk. Está inutilizado há mais de 5 meses e tem kalk no fundo proque ainda não o limpei. Se lhe juntar água de osmose, mexer aquilo muito bem e fizer um teste de ca, estão-me a dizer que o teste dará 0 de CA? :Admirado:  

Não creio (mas logo se me lembrar testo).


Cheguei a fazer esta experiência pelo menos por 2 vezes. Enchia aquele bidon com água + kalk todas as semanas. Pelo menos por 2 vezes, echi o bidon apenas com água e "usei" o kalk que fica no fundo sem adicionar mais. Fiz teste de CA e o valor era idêntico...


Agora, também não sei que tipo de propriedades vocês referem que se perdem do kalk com o tempo...
Para mim a única propriedade é ser água rica em calcio, mais nada... :Whistle:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Jose Miranda

Caros amigos do forum, sem tornar esta piquena discuçao chata, agradeço que não façam testes ao calcio no reactor de  kalk.
Eu explico, é que quando eu quero calcio utilizo o meu reactor de calcio, o reactor de kalk eu utilizo para estabelizar o PH e para ajudar a .
Penso ( corrijam-me se estou errado) que o Kalk nao acrescenta calcio, mas sim (fixa e torna utilizaveis as moleculas de calcio disponiveis na agua - desculpem lá se a explicação não é a mais correcta mas falta-me o espirito de quimico)...
Não sendo quimico eu sigo o meu raciocinio (muitas veses errado) e o "censo comum" Ex -  o que as marcas dizem temos exemplo aqui colocado (é melhor dosear pequenas doses que grandes doses - deve haver alguma razão para isto) - no entanto, como sempre, estou completamente receptivo a novas e principalmente opiniões que me facilitem o dia a dia neste hobby,  voltando a repetir, seria optimo que o kalk desse para mais tempo, para isso peço que um dos testes sera ao PH, que tera que ser alto á saida do reactor, outros testes quem souber informe quais são para que eu os possa fazer.
Vou colocar uma vazilha com kalk e esperar duas semanas e vou fazer testes para ja ao PH de trés em trés dias e ao fim de duas semana ou mais logo se vê.
Se possivel os outros membro façam tambem e apesar do teste não ser completamente  conclusivo apenas com o teste de PH, de certeza que já ajudara bastante a desanuviar algumas duvidas...

Jose Miranda :SbSourire:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Sinceramente sempre utilizei o kalk unicamente para repor calcio no aquário e para mais nada... :Admirado:  

Claro que adicionar kalk apresenta várias consequências (boas e más) como a estabilização (e não aumento) do PH (pelo aumento do KH), por exemplo, mas eu sempre adicionei kalk unicamente para repor o calcio consumido pelos habitantes do aquário. Desconheço qualquer outro factor principal da utilização do kalk... :Admirado:

----------


## Jose Miranda

Pois, só que a principal vantagem do Kalk é a estabilização do PH (não o aumento como eu disse anteriormente)...
 Algum calcio que ele poe é um optimo efeito secundario.
O que realmnte injecta calcio é o reacto de calcio....
No entanto isto ja é fugir ao principal...
Já tenho uma vazilha hermetica com Kalk e vou fazer a experiencia e depois digo qualquer coisa.

Jose Miranda :SbSourire:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Já falamos nesta questão inumeras vezes em outros topicos.

A adição de kalk serve principalmente para estabilizar o pH, por esta razão é aconselhavel a sua utilização durante a noite pois é nesta altura que o pH desce significativamente.

A molecula de Hidroxido de calcio ao reagir com o Co2 faz com que se pricipite
calcio sendo este o fim da historia do kalk.

Para quem quiser apenas subir a quantidade de calcio pode recorrer a aditivos de Ca sem o incoveniente de fazer subir o pH.

Conclusão:

Ambos fazem a mesma coisa mas de modo diferente, que tiver um consumo elevado de calcio não pode apenas utilizar kalk pois a velocidade de reposição deste elemento atravês da agua de reposição é bastante lenta para o seu rapido consumo de todos os seres do sistema e terá sempre que recorrer a aditivos ou a um reactor de calcio, que não so irá repor Ca mas outros elementos fundamentais para a estabilização do pH e do kH.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

A estabilização do PH não é mais facilmente conseguida com o uso de um tamponador por excelência em vez do kalk, como Bicabornato de Sódio por exemplo (tomando as devidas precauções como com o kalk ou qualquer outra coisa)?  :Admirado:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.

Consegui o queria ,fazer um reactor DIY que me desse para 15 dias e ainda melhor este meu dá para 3 semanas com 15 colheres de Kalk.

Depois de algum tempo a fazer testes cheguei a conclusão que não faz mal algum colocar hidroxido de cálcio no reactor de Kalk que dê para mais de uma semana.

O PH dentro do reactor não se alterou durante as 3 semanas ,mantendo-se 12ph .
Porque o que queremos de um reactor de Kalk é aumentar o PH da agua do  aquario e isso este meu reactor consegui-o fazer e a agua do meu aquario nunca baixou o seu PH durante esse tempo.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Meus Parabens Rogerio pelo seu DIY e Tambem Parabens pelo 4º Lugar na
Copa com o Felipão, torci muito que Portugal chegase a ganhar o Caneco mas pelo que vi Voces lutaram e deram o Sangue não como as nossas Estrelitas que parece que não queriam torcer o pe pois ganham muito e quando jogam pelo seu pais ai irão ganhar em Reais ai não vale.
Mas Parabens pelo teu Reactor.

Abraços a todos 

Carlos Czymoch

ola)   :bompost:   :Vitoria:   :SbSourire:

----------


## Antonio Cleidson

> Oi José.
> Confusão ,onde? 
> Tens o testemunho do Juca ,que diz que coloca hidroxido no seu reactor de KALK que dá para mais ou menos 15dias ,não é o 1º a falar disso.
> Tenho conhecimento que já são varios os membros a fazer o mesmo que o Juca ,por isso penso estar a fazer bem.
> O meu reactor não entra em conctacto com ar algum ,pode se ver pelas imagens e tem uma bomba mais potente porque eu a quis colocar por achar melhor.
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.


Esta muito bacana seu projeto .

Cleidson

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Rogerio
So tenho pena de nao aderires aos motores eletricos, tenho que te dar a volta a cabeça sobre as vantagens.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Boas Rogerio
> So tenho pena de nao aderires aos motores eletricos, tenho que te dar a volta a cabeça sobre as vantagens.


Oi Marcos.

Sim eu já vi o teu reactor de kalk com motor electrico sem estar em contacto com o Hidroxido de calcio tem suas vantagens ,ex:não danifica as turbinas. :Pracima:  
Mas eu quando faço um DIY para mim levo muito tempo ate fazer outro do mesmo genero.
Assim que faça outro no futuro possivelmente vou usar um motor igual ao teu.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Edgar Luis

eu tenho aki o meu tubo de acrilico.. 50*10cm para fazer o meu reactor de kalk.. marcos.. vou pensar seriamente de qual dos metodos vou usar.. :|..... isto pk o metodo tradicional tá bem explicito na minha carola.. mas o teu reactor ainda n entendi bem o seu funcionamento..

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Ola Edgar
Não inventei nada, o meu é baseado no sistema da deltec.

----------


## Edgar Luis

Pox.. mas eu n conheço o sistema deltec  :Wink:  eeehheh

----------


## Rui Loureiro

> Obrigado Rogério,
>    A GF conheço bem ,pois foi lá que comprei todo o material de pvc para o aquário, mas nunca imaginei que tb tivessem parafusos.
> 
> 
> Luis Nunes.


olá LUIS gostava de  saber onde fica a GF.
OBRIGADO
rui :SbOk3:

----------


## carlostjr

Amigo, tudo bem.... Gostaria de saber onde vocÊ consegui as conexões roscadas onde encaixo os tubinho ( conexão branca), pois não acho aqui na minha cidade...
Abraço.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Carlos.

Foi aqui:
GF Gonçalves Ferreira ,LDA (Todo matérial em PVC e acrilico)
Morada
Rua dos Lusiadas ,50 1º - 1300-372 Lisboa " fica em Alcantra em frente a Junta de Freguesia"
TEL:213643121 
e-mail gf@ip.pt

No Brasil deve haver essas peças também tenta procurar em alguma loja online que venda acessorios em pvc. :SbOk:  


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire24:

----------


## José B. Ferreira

Uma pequena pergunta:

A bomba está sempre ligada a misturar o Kalk em contínuo ou liga apenas periodicamente?

Obrigado

José Ferreira

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola Chara ( Carlostjr ) tudo bem ?
Bom te aconselho que coloque no seu registro a sua Cidade
e Estado já que vc é do Brasil pois fica mais fácil de lhe indicar
endereços.
Bom ai vai um link: http://www.aquahobby.com/b2004/viewtopic.php?t=23996
deve ter mais em São Paulo e se vc conhece o fórum da Reefcorner la tem vários 
amigos que podem te fornecer mais algum endereço destas conexões rápidas.

abraços a todos amigos ai de Portugal.

Carlos Czymoch   :SbOk:   :Olá:   :bompost:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> A bomba está sempre ligada a mistura o Kalk em contínuo ou liga apenas periodicamente?


Olá José.

A bomba têm que estar sempre ligada para fazer a mistura "kalk/agua", mas é importante que a entrada de agua de osmose esteja o mais perto possivel da entrada da bomba, para que a agua de osmose ao entrar na mesma limpe a turbina e o seu interior.
O que acontece com este tipo de reactores é que quem os usa esqueçe-se que o kalk reage a energia provocada pelo iman nas paredes do interior da bomba, este por sua vez vai danificar o veio e a bomba acaba por avariar.

O que eu aconcelho sempre a quem usa este tipo de reactor é deixar o kalk chegar ao fim até a agua ficar limpa para assim limpar a bomba, mas são muito poucos que o fazem e depois dizem que o problema é da bomba.


Essa bomba que eu usei já sai do mercado "por ser muito boa", o representante da marca não tinha conhecimento que ela trabalhava fora de agua e ao contrario. :SbSourire2:  
Mas podes usar uma Aquabee de 300L/h foi as que eu usei nos ultimos reactores que fiz. :SbOk:  


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Roger_Tavares

Boa noite Rogério,

que medidas para um reactor de kalk aconselhas para o meu aquário que tem cerca de 500 Lts (aquario + sump).

Cumps
 :SbOk2:

----------


## Prudencio

Boas,

Será que da para postares o material usado assim como a sua montagem?

É que estes projectos para mim ainda me deixam atrapalhado e se for com livro de instruções será muito melhor.  :Admirado: 

Obrigado.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Boa noite Rogério,
> 
> que medidas para um reactor de kalk aconselhas para o meu aquário que tem cerca de 500 Lts (aquario + sump).
> 
> Cumps


Olá Roger.

Um reactor para um aquario de 500L levará um tubo de pvc de 90mm em vez de 110mm como este o resto podes fazer igual ou parecido.

Olá Prudencio.

Está aqui tudo se fores ao principio do topico verá que estão fotos do mareial e como fiz o reactor.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Roger_Tavares

Boas!
Mais uma vez venho pedir ajuda!
Alguém me pode indicar que bomba devo utilizar para enviar a àgua de osmose de um recipiente que tenho na sump para o reactor de kalk? Tenho uma de 500 l/h e outra de 600 l/h? Serão suficientes ou é preciso com mais caudal?

 :SbPoisson9:

----------


## Manuel Faria

Boas

Geralmente usa-se uma bomba peristáltica com uma bóia de nivel na Sump (se tiveres). A  bóia faz activar a bomba sempre que haja evaporação e o nivel da agua na Sump baixe.

----------


## Roger_Tavares

> Boas
> 
> Geralmente usa-se uma bomba peristáltica com uma bóia de nivel na Sump (se tiveres). A  bóia faz activar a bomba sempre que haja evaporação e o nivel da agua na Sump baixe.



Boas,

a bomba peristáltica também puxa a àgua de reposição do recipiente para o reactor ou serve apenas para fazer o corte na entrada da àgua? Não é preciso uma bomba a bombear a àgua  e que a faz passar na bomba peristáltica?

----------


## Manuel Faria

Boas

A bomba puxa a água do recipiente, envia para o reactor de kalk que por sua vez vai "pingando" a água misturada com kalk o que faz subir o nivel da água. Ao chegar ao nivel da boia corta a entrada da água no reactor.
Com a evaporação o nivel baixa e volta tudo ao principio.

----------


## Roger_Tavares

Ok,
obrigado pela explicação M. Farias, ajudou-me imenso!

Cumprs
 :SbOk2:

----------

